# Referring a new Lyft driver (with a previous suspended license?!)



## Victoria Barron (Aug 1, 2017)

Now i have a friend that is interested in driving for Lyft, but he had a suspended license due to an unpaid ticket. But he recently just paid the ticket off through the state and now has his license back and active.  ***Note, he was never in violation of DRIVING on a suspended license. It was strictly suspended due to an unpaid ticket. Can he drive for uber or lyft now that he has his license back?!


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Victoria Barron said:


> Now i have a friend that is interested in driving for Lyft, but he had a suspended license due to an unpaid ticket. But he recently just paid the ticket off through the state and now has his license back and active.  ***Note, he was never in violation of DRIVING on a suspended license. It was strictly suspended due to an unpaid ticket. Can he drive for uber or lyft now that he has his license back?!


The only way he'll find out for sure is apply. But if there are not other issues and he has his license I don't see why not.


----------



## Ravedancer (Apr 22, 2017)

I had my license suspended for a failure to appear also and I was easlily accepted. It was a fix it ticket not a moving violation thougj


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Probably. I had a license suspension in distant past. I have seen a copy of my background check from Lyft (always request that whenever a company checks your background), and there is no mention of it. FTAs (failure to appear in court) routinely get dismissed by court for $25 or whatever the minimum court fee might be.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Wiseleo said:


> ...I have seen a copy of my background check from Lyft (always request that whenever a company checks your background), and there is no mention of it. ....


Haha! I sent a simple, one sentence request for a copy of my background check, and got an immediate response of temporary de-activation until I consent to my state-run CORI background check to drive in Massachusetts. Hello? I drive in NC. Took two days for the idiots/bots to re-activate me.


----------

